# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Зачем мы делаем это на самом деле?

## Полина

все из нас хоть раз думали или даже пробовали на вкус что такое суицид(вернее попытка),но для чего мы это делали?из-за чего?какие действительно причины для смерти?

----------


## УбейсяВеником

не ну у всех причины разные, бывают оч глупые, и мне кажется суицид среди например подростков чаще всего случается по глупости типа "меня достали предки" и т.п., чаще всего это не суицид, а суицидальный шантаж, тип думают, вот я им покажу ,etc. etc. etc. но я думаю среди нас нет таких, иначе не приходили бы сюда, на форум. вот. :roll:

----------


## Alice

Усталость... Всепоглащающая безконечная усталость, болото... Без надежды на какие-либо перемены и спасение... Нескончаемая депресссия вызванная всем... Тупость и безполезность жизни... Серое однообразие, которое преследует тебя как тень...

А первоночальной причины я уже и не помню...

----------


## Полина

я говорю о том,что может еще следует подождать,прежде чем сказать ПРОЩАЙ ЖЕСТОКИЙ МИР!!!!
из каждой ли ситуации можно найти выход?просто надо знать корень этой проблемы?!

----------


## Night

Ни одной.Если уж делать,так делать наверняка.А пустые разговоры об этом никчему.

----------


## BARON511

Если вы не побывали сами в шкуре суицидника то тогда не давайте советы другим людям потому как вы их не сможете понять как не сторайся. Особенно говоря им на крыше мол "я знаю. я тебя понимаю, не стоит этого делать"Спасибо всем кто создает такие форумы. Людям надо советовать что еще есть шанс и есть на дежда на лучшее приводя в пример свои истории со счастливым концом. Не торопитесь люди со смертью, подождите не много, ведь когда нибудь и на вашей улице перевернется грузовик с конаплей. :!:  :wink:

----------


## touch of rain...

> Ни одной.Если уж делать,так делать наверняка.А пустые разговоры об этом никчему.


 тогда к чему все эти разговоры на форуме ?!

----------


## Night

> тогда к чему все эти разговоры на форуме ?!


 Действительно к чему?)Ну могу в сотый раз повторить что страх.
К тому же для меня такое состояние переменчиво.Сейчас думаешь что больше ничего не держит,а через минуту думаешь "может все еще изменится в лудшую сторону" и тд.
Я говорил про то,что если человек точно решил это сделать-он сделает наверняка.А если ему нужно что бы в последний момент его спасли,и он поймет что еще кому то нужен тут,но выберет не 100%-й способ.

----------


## фалька

у меня к вам такой вопрос, по поводу того,зачем мы делаем ЭТО. иногда бывают моменты невероятной душевной боли и кажется, что она может выйти только через физическую. надеюсь,понятно...хочется сделать больно.чтобы стало легче. но мне кажется, что если боль будет на каплю сильнее-она не уйдет просто так, а только вместе с тобой. почему так?может это просто моя слабость? как с этим бороться я не знаю.

----------


## Никинтос

Пробовал. Причина: родители, меня никто не понимает, я в этом мире чужой и т.п.
Но всё фигня. Как-то в новогоднюю ночь поругался с предками и нажрался анальгина... Несколько упаковок. Были глюки, терял сознание, рвал, но выжил :evil:

----------


## Пантера

мммм очень похоже на переходный возраст) все симптомы - проблемы с родителями, никто не понимает, живем чувствами. Пора взрослеть и думать головой начинать. Что такого могли сделать родители чтобы из за этого пытаться убить себя? Научись контролировать свои эмоции и не давай им хлестать через край.

----------


## Никинтос

Зачем учиться? Не вижу смысла

----------


## Crash

> Зачем учиться? Не вижу смысла


 Хотя бы чтобы принимать более рациональные решения (соответственно, для тебя же более оптимальные).

----------


## Никинтос

НАФИГА???

----------


## Crash

Что нафига? Говорю же, лучше продумаешь - для тебя будет оптимальнее. Хотя можешь и на инстинктах, идя по граблям - твое дело :roll:

----------


## Никинтос

Тю... слышу лишь шум ветра, доносящегося из глубины молчания..

----------


## УбейсяВеником

кароч смысл жить если мы всё равно сдохнем????!!!! чисто риторический вопрос.......... :roll:  :twisted:

----------


## Марсель из Казани

Короче, всё равно проголодаешься, а потому ничего больше кушать не буду...

----------


## [email protected]

> кароч смысл жить если мы всё равно сдохнем????!!!! чисто риторический вопрос.......... :roll:  :twisted:


 это палюбому

----------


## Nickname

> была ли у тебя попытка самоубийства?
> 
> (*) да,несколько раз


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Даже уже не знаю сколько раз ) И всегда выживаю ) То крючок отвалится... То верёвка рвётся... То кровь останавливается... То просто просыпаюсь через несколько часов как ни в чём не бывало ) Для меня это уже почти спорт ) Каждый раз иду на су уже зная что ничего не получется )
Мне всё никак не даёт покоя одно из оприсаний Ада...
Типа Ад - это когда ты уже убил себя, но не знаешь об этом... И продолжаешь убивать... Но ничего не выходит так как уже умер и попал в Ад )))

----------


## [email protected]

2Nickname
подозрительная живучесть и в самом деле)

----------


## УбейсяВеником

*Nickname*, прикольно :twisted: 

не ну я уже ничего не понимаю в етом мире :twisted:

----------


## Night

> Даже уже не знаю сколько раз ) И всегда выживаю ) То крючок отвалится... То верёвка рвётся... То кровь останавливается... То просто просыпаюсь через несколько часов как ни в чём не бывало ) Для меня это уже почти спорт ) Каждый раз иду на су уже зная что ничего не получется )
> Мне всё никак не даёт покоя одно из оприсаний Ада...
> Типа Ад - это когда ты уже убил себя, но не знаешь об этом... И продолжаешь убивать... Но ничего не выходит так как уже умер и попал в Ад )))


 Ндаа...
Вспомнил одну историю.Человек врезался на огромной скорости в стену,и остался жив.Взрывал себя гранатой(по мне так нереал)и остался жив.И еще попытка была,с оружием,итог-жив.
У него возник вопрос,почему так происходит?И многие,в том числе и я,сказали "что то его держит,что то он еще не сделал."
После закрытия форума я его ник нигде не видел,жаль.

Опять же....верить или нет.

----------


## Crash

> Короче, всё равно проголодаешься, а потому ничего больше кушать не буду...


 Кушать имеет смысл только при наличии более глобального смысла. А именно, смысла жить. Для полной аналогии со смыслом жизни придумай смысл более глобальный, чем смысл жизни.



> ...Взрывал себя гранатой[...]
> Опять же....верить или нет.


 Пожалуй, нет  :Wink:

----------


## Nickname

У меня не осталось ничего, чтобы я хотел ещё сделать... Кроме того что бы умереть...
Значит то что НАДО не совпадает с тем что ХОЧУ... Осталось понять что НАДО... И может тогда я смогу уйти... А может как только я это сделаю, меня собъёт насмерть машина ) Или балкон обвалится ) Типа "Сделал дело - гуляй смело. Отпуск оплачен - ехать надо" )))

----------


## my_shadow

> кароч смысл жить если мы всё равно сдохнем????!!!! чисто риторический вопрос.......... :roll:  :twisted:


 
   смысл в том кем ты сдохнешь......

----------


## УбейсяВеником

*my_shadow*, конгениально
но по сути наверное что-то типа того.

----------


## my_shadow

> *my_shadow*, конгениально
> но по сути наверное что-то типа того.


  я знаю.......

----------


## Полина

my_shadow писал(а)
смысл в том кем ты сдохнешь......

а по-моему человеком родился,человеком и помрешь!

----------


## Night

а по-моему человеком родился,человеком и помрешь![/quote]
Может и так,тогда перефразировать можно.."каким человеком"

----------


## УбейсяВеником

да какая разница, каким, все перд смертью равны!!! :?

----------


## Crash

1) Каким умрешь - разницы действительно нет.
2) Я в любом случае умру таким же, каким являюсь сейчас. Меня мое нынешнее "я" более-менее устраивает.

----------


## Марсель из Казани

> кароч смысл жить если мы всё равно сдохнем????!!!!


 А вы пораскиньте мозгами (конечно, не пулей в лоб %), а через размышление). Если сами никак не можете допереть, то почитайте книжки умных людей (чай, не вы первые об этом задумались).

Смерть НЕ ОТМЕНЯЕТ СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ!!!

----------


## Грешная

а что если правда физическая боль заглушает душевную, пусть ненадолго?.. а иногда (у кого-то и часто) бывает так, что есть выход из положения, можно бороться и ты даже знаешь, как, но у тебя просто сил на это нет или ты не видешь смысла: а зачем бороться? ведь можно просто уйти и всё

----------


## Fritc

> Усталость... Всепоглащающая безконечная усталость, болото... Без надежды на какие-либо перемены и спасение... Нескончаемая депресссия вызванная всем... Тупость и безполезность жизни... Серое однообразие, которое преследует тебя как тень...
> 
> А первоночальной причины я уже и не помню...


 да-да, таже тема. НАДОЕЛО. ВСЕ.

----------


## Styz

меня просто переклинивает - и все меня не держит ничего... один раз три человека держали... одного об стену сложил, дальше сложили меня... после потери сознания меня приводят в чувство и со мной все норм... "... но больная голова мне все портить начала..." (с) КиШ.

----------


## Acrux

Процитирую слова Августина Блаженного:
"Самоубийца не только желает быть, но он желает быть вечно. Никто не желает полного уничтожения, поскольку невозможно желать "ничто": желать "ничто" означает отсутствие желания. Самоубийца стремится не к "ничто", он желает покоя или мира (quies): он желает быть больше, чем он есть сейчас, т. е. он предпочитает быть в покое, чем быть несчастным. К тому же покой есть устойчивое состояние бытия, свободное от внешних волнений, поэтому желание покоя самоубийцы отражает его стремление к совершенному бытию - к бессмертию. Непризнание нами нашего собственного желания быть означает отчуждение от себя самих и от Бога."

----------


## Ведьма

Нет, но собираюсь... возможно в самое ближайшее время...

----------


## CoBB1e

Была пару раз, но это все несерьезно - однажды хотел себе кухонный нож в сердце вставить, в другой раз задерживал дыхание максимально долго по нескольку раз, но ничего неполучалось...  :x   :Frown:

----------


## Антонина

> а что если правда физическая боль заглушает душевную, пусть ненадолго?.. а иногда (у кого-то и часто) бывает так, что есть выход из положения, можно бороться и ты даже знаешь, как, но у тебя просто сил на это нет или ты не видешь смысла: а зачем бороться? ведь можно просто уйти и всё


 Нет, не заглушает. Я-то точно знаю. особенно сейчас. Ничуть не заглушает, чем дольше она продолжается, тем сложнее повторять, что выход есть и не в петлю.

Бороться? Знаю как. Но все мои попытки вновь и вновь приводили к одному. Сейчас, после того, как я упорно заставила себя прожить аж неделю, я чувствую себя постаревшей на много сотен лет. И понимаю, что уже нет сил. Мне нужна помощь. Только звать никого не могу - некого, просто никто на помощь не придет.

Пишите: нет сил.
Диагноз: умрет
Усталости - море.Посмотрим, что дальше.

----------


## Freezer2007

я вдруг почувствовал что меня все предали(давно думал о суициде),поэтому и решился.
в один миг понимаеш что жизнь не имеет смысла,что ты можеш лиш доставлять боль тем кого любиш.что если ты уйдёш всем будет лучше.
меня нашёл друг, когда я увидел слёзы у неё на глазах - понял что доставлю ещё больше боли если уйду.
--поэтому последний вариант(больше не буду)--

----------


## bugfly

Устал от топтания на месте и невозможности двигаться вперёд, туда куда хочется. Вообщем достало, задолбало и т.д. и т.л. В эизни важна динамика, а когда каждый день одно и тоже, да ладно бы что-нибудь хорошее, а тут каждый день то что ты терпеть не можешь - нет!!!!! Хватит!!! Думаю многие меня поймут.

----------


## REDbarclay

*Проблема:* все (родители, друзья, я) умрут, в мире нет ничего стабильного, ради чего хочется жить, развиваться, стараться.
*Анализ:* Как только понимаешь проблему, заглядываешь в будущее и видишь там конец - исчезают все былые ценности, потому что не получается ценить что-то, когда все кругом умирает. Теперь жизнь кажется тупой, бессмысленной шуткой - а значит я уже почти мертв. Единственное что меня поддерживает 2,5 года - это мысль о скорой смерти и окончание этого мучительного полусуществования. Не могу без улыбки осознавать, что мысль о смерти является одновременно причиной моего полусуществования и лекарством, которое помогло мне протянуть так долго и даже получить за это время огромное удовольствие (видимо, адреналин выбрасывался в кровь от этой мысли и я кайфовал от каждого действия). Но долго организм обманывать не удается, он, сволочь, учится. Теперь ему нужны доказательства, а именно, план самоубийства: способ, дата, вся организация долга быть продумана. Знаю, что если все спланирую, то протяну еще некоторое время...
*Выход:* верняк - пистолет...

----------


## H2

Я хочу это сделать затем чтобы не мучаться каждый день в этой жизни

----------


## Born to kill

Присоединяюсь к H2, теже причины.

----------


## Amnesia

раз уж таки отчаился в жизни - почему бы не попробовать максимум перед смертью? исполнить свои сокровенные желания? ведь наверняка у большинства они есть или хотя бы остались! например, продать квартиру и поехать в кругосветное путешествие! или опробовать все радости человеческих пороков! или пойти на самый безудержный шаг и совершить безумство. не думаю, что все, кто настолько безнадёжно устали от жизни, опробавали то, что им хотелось.

----------


## kesi

> [b]. Единственное что меня поддерживает 2,5 года - это мысль о скорой смерти и окончание этого мучительного полусуществования. Не могу без улыбки осознавать, что мысль о смерти является одновременно причиной моего полусуществования и лекарством, которое помогло мне протянуть так долго и даже получить за это время огромное удовольствие (видимо, адреналин выбрасывался в кровь от этой мысли и я кайфовал от каждого действия).


 Примерно то же самое, только смерть, как ни странно, держит на плаву и учит не принимать все всерьез.
Хотя проблемы несколько другие, гораздо более конкретные

----------


## taggart

> раз уж таки отчаился в жизни - почему бы не попробовать максимум перед смертью? исполнить свои сокровенные желания? ведь наверняка у большинства они есть или хотя бы остались! например, продать квартиру и поехать в кругосветное путешествие! или опробовать все радости человеческих пороков! или пойти на самый безудержный шаг и совершить безумство. не думаю, что все, кто настолько безнадёжно устали от жизни, опробавали то, что им хотелось.


 Потому что, в мире есть 10 категорий людей. Те кто понимает бинарный код и те кто нет. (с) тьфу, не то ;) Это не взаимосвязанные вещи в общем-то. Людям "способным на поступок" никакое "перед смертью" не требуется для того, что бы что-то сделать. А не способных - ни "до", ни, даже, "после" не изменит.

это обезличенное утверждение и никакой оценки той или иной категории людей в себе не несёт

----------


## Psalm69

> раз уж таки отчаился в жизни - почему бы не попробовать максимум перед смертью? исполнить свои сокровенные желания? ведь наверняка у большинства они есть или хотя бы остались! например, продать квартиру и поехать в кругосветное путешествие! или опробовать все радости человеческих пороков! или пойти на самый безудержный шаг и совершить безумство. не думаю, что все, кто настолько безнадёжно устали от жизни, опробавали то, что им хотелось.


 спорно. если уже решился на самоубийство, то никакое кругосветное путешествие не принесет радости. в голове будет постоянно сидеть "а после этого я умру"... у меня уже были такие мысли.

----------


## Stas

Зачем? У всех свои причины, но в основном - это непереносимые тяготы жизни, наверное (о своей причине я где-то уже излагал)... Я не пробовал, но собираюсь. И этот раз будет первым и последним. Просто немыслимо, как я буду смотреть в глаза предкам, если выживу. Проще умереть навсегда.

----------


## Azazello

> была ли у тебя попытка самоубийства?


 Однажды была. 
Будет ли снова - не знаю. Никак не решусь... Мучают сомнения... 
В ближайшее время должен решить эту проблему и дать себе четкий ответ.




> или пойти на самый безудержный шаг и совершить безумство


 У каждого человека есть определенные стандарты поведения, и возможно, даже перед смертью он не решиться их нарушать. Да и к чему это?

----------


## 6erikov

"Зачем мы делаем это на самом деле?"
-Попытки, чтобы выбрать тот способ, который лучше подходит именно для меня.
-Сам суицид, потому что надоело жить, скучно.

----------


## Unity

Скорее всего, дабы таким вот отчаянным, сюрреалистическим способом попытаться справиться с гнётом неразрешенных и даже в принципе Неразрешимых с нашей точки зрения проблем... 
Нам кажется, что убив себя, – решим разом, одним махом, все свои проблемы... Забавно, – но ведь в действительности мы не можем быть уверенными, что всё будет так – ведь, может быть, всё-таки существует гипотетическая «душа» и разовым актом самоликвидации мы в реальности Ничего Не Решаем, – но всего лишь Отсрочиваем решение некой энной дилеммы...  :EEK!:

----------


## Герда

> Скорее всего, дабы таким вот отчаянным, сюрреалистическим способом попытаться справиться с гнётом неразрешенных и даже в принципе Неразрешимых с нашей точки зрения проблем... 
> Нам кажется, что убив себя, – решим разом, одним махом, все свои проблемы...


 Не стоит так, о себе во множественном числе.
У каждого своя причина.
Уход из жизни, это уход от решения проблем, когда нет не сил не желания их решить. А не решение их разом.
Неразрешаемые проблемы есть конечно. Возможно стоит их просто принять их как данность, не пытаясь разрешить.

----------


## Эндер

Я мог бы здесь написать что нибудь типа, это выход из безвыходного положения или очень смелый поступок. Но я намерен ответить честно. Вопрос заключается в том : зачем мы делаем это на самом деле? Что ж, я признаю что когда я резал руку, я знал что не умру. Это скорее было напоказ, к сожалению. Просто в тот момент, мне хотелось причинить себе боль и что бы эту боль увидели другие. Эгоистично ? Согласен, но думаю многие здесь это поймут, или нет, не знаю. В конце концов это только мое мнение. Сложно признаться самому себе, что ты не хотел умирать, а всего лишь пытался проявить к себе жалость. И вот это уже действительно жалко. Что самое смешное, о моей попытке, знает только один человек и то мало мне знакомый. Так что даже не знаю для кого я делал это напоказ. Даже когда я намерен был наглотаться таблеток, я все равно предпологал что будет если я выживу. Я ХОТЕЛ жить, но жить ТАК не мог. И это привело меня к единственной мысли : Я не могу себя убить, я не хочу себя убивать. Мне просто не хватит сил. Я слишком хочу жить, хотя казалось бы ничего меня не держит. Возможно это всего лишь инстинкт самосохранения. И тогда это будет означать, что я попросту не могу справиться со своими животными инстинктами и это печально. Поэтому в последнее время, я все время задумываюсь о довольно неординарном способе самоубийства : СПИД. Если я не ошибаюсь, то мне достаточно просто выйти на улицу, побродить по районам где ошиваются наркоманы, найти использованный шприц и уколоть себя. И все, часики затикают. Но если учесть что у спида инкубационный период может быть от нескольких недель, до 5-10 лет, то это может быть очень плохим вариантом. Это трусливый ход и глупый. Но я обещал быть честным и это действительно то, о чем я думаю. Я хотел снять маску, но понял, что даже здесь на форуме, среди абсолютно незнакомых мне людей, я все равно оставался в маске, просто немного её приоткрыл.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Поэтому в последнее время, я все время задумываюсь о довольно неординарном способе самоубийства : СПИД. Если я не ошибаюсь, то мне достаточно просто выйти на улицу, побродить по районам где ошиваются наркоманы, найти использованный шприц и уколоть себя. И все, часики затикают. Но если учесть что у спида инкубационный период может быть от нескольких недель, до 5-10 лет, то это* может быть очень плохим вариантом.* Это трусливый ход и глупый. Но я обещал быть честным и это действительно то, о чем я думаю. Я хотел снять маску, но понял, что даже здесь на форуме, среди абсолютно незнакомых мне людей, я все равно оставался в маске, просто немного её приоткрыл.


 Нет, это БУДЕТ очень плохим вариантом, очень мучительным.

----------


## Каин

> СПИД. Если я не ошибаюсь, то мне достаточно просто выйти на улицу, побродить по районам где ошиваются наркоманы, найти использованный шприц и уколоть себя.


 Ты думаешь прям вот так и валяются шприцы инфицированные СПИДоМ.* Эндер*, не гони. Вероятность того,что ты его найдешь ничтожна. Бросай эту наивную затею.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Я мог бы здесь написать что нибудь типа, это выход из безвыходного положения или очень смелый поступок. Но я намерен ответить честно. Вопрос заключается в том : зачем мы делаем это на самом деле? Что ж, я признаю что когда я резал руку, я знал что не умру. Это скорее было напоказ, к сожалению. Просто в тот момент, мне хотелось причинить себе боль и что бы эту боль увидели другие. Эгоистично ? Согласен, но думаю многие здесь это поймут, или нет, не знаю. В конце концов это только мое мнение. Сложно признаться самому себе, что ты не хотел умирать, а всего лишь пытался проявить к себе жалость. И вот это уже действительно жалко. Что самое смешное, о моей попытке, знает только один человек и то мало мне знакомый. Так что даже не знаю для кого я делал это напоказ. Даже когда я намерен был наглотаться таблеток, я все равно предпологал что будет если я выживу. Я ХОТЕЛ жить, но жить ТАК не мог. И это привело меня к единственной мысли : Я не могу себя убить, я не хочу себя убивать. Мне просто не хватит сил. Я слишком хочу жить, хотя казалось бы ничего меня не держит. Возможно это всего лишь инстинкт самосохранения. И тогда это будет означать, что я попросту не могу справиться со своими животными инстинктами и это печально. Поэтому в последнее время, я все время задумываюсь о довольно неординарном способе самоубийства : СПИД. Если я не ошибаюсь, то мне достаточно просто выйти на улицу, побродить по районам где ошиваются наркоманы, найти использованный шприц и уколоть себя. И все, часики затикают. Но если учесть что у спида инкубационный период может быть от нескольких недель, до 5-10 лет, то это может быть очень плохим вариантом. Это трусливый ход и глупый. Но я обещал быть честным и это действительно то, о чем я думаю. Я хотел снять маску, но понял, что даже здесь на форуме, среди абсолютно незнакомых мне людей, я все равно оставался в маске, просто немного её приоткрыл.


 идиот :Big Grin:

----------


## Каин

> идиот


 С одной стороны, это не нормально обрекать себя на столь мучительную болезнь.Но с другой, ведь действительно может легче уколоться, чем повесится или застрелится. В последних случаях, ты идешь против  большого сопротивления своей воли, тогда как во втором это сопротивление будет ослаблено, благодаря сроку смерти этой самой воли.

----------


## Эндер

> идиот


 Спасибо, я знаю )) Одна из первых моих искренне высказанных мыслей, без прикрас и лжи. И вот что я получаю в ответ. Поэтому я и боюсь избавиться от своих масок. Меня все считают умным, трезвомыслящим человеком. Но что я чувствую и о чем думаю, никто на самом деле не знает. Стоит немного приоткрыться и слышны крики : "Идиот". Но я не обижаюсь. Думаете я этого не понимаю ! Ни прошло ни одного дня, что б я не назвал себя идиотом, ничтожеством, неудачником. И ничего нового, вы для меня не открыли, к сожалению.

----------


## Эндер

> Ты думаешь прям вот так и валяются шприцы инфицированные СПИДоМ.* Эндер*, не гони. Вероятность того,что ты его найдешь ничтожна. Бросай эту наивную затею.


 Но вероятность есть. Тем более это только идея. Можно заразиться и при помощи наркотиков, но это будет явно сложнее. Это только пример, а факт - смертельная болезнь, не важно какая и каким путем. Эвтаназия в пролете. Подойти к первому встречному и попросить, что б он лишил тебя жизни, тоже не вариант ) Хотя я читал, что на многих су форумах, есть люди, которые предлагают свою услуги : помогают уйти из жизни. Но на подобное, я бы в жизни не согласился, только потому что питаю отвращение к таким людям.

----------


## Unity

> У каждого своя причина.
> Уход из жизни, это уход от решения проблем, когда нет не сил не желания их решить. А не решение их разом.
> Неразрешаемые проблемы есть конечно. Возможно стоит их просто принять их как данность, не пытаясь разрешить.


 Уход от факта наличия проблем «в небытие», – это и есть своеобразная попытка разрешения некой энной тягостно-сложившейся ситуации, имхо... 
Когда нет желания принимать реальность такой, каковой есть она на данный момент, здесь и сейчас, – мы убегаем... Может быть, Вновь, в энный раз, если верить буддизму...  :Big Grin: 
Однако приятие, – единственный способ преодолеть свои сложности - и сами мы, где-то в тёмных пучинах своего естества, это прекрасно понимаем и чётко осознаём.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ведь если отрицать сам факт наличия «острых углов», – мы так никогда и не сможем сдвинуться с мёртвой точки. Принятие, – первый шаг на пути к Исцелению от потрясения, причинённого нашей хрупкой, словно крылья мотылька душе, такой жестокой Жизнью... 



> Что ж, я признаю что когда я резал руку, я знал что не умру. Это скорее было напоказ, к сожалению. Просто в тот момент, мне хотелось причинить себе боль и что бы эту боль увидели другие. Эгоистично ? Согласен, но думаю многие здесь это поймут, или нет, не знаю.


 У Вашей скромной знакомки на обеих руках в совокупности 136 (да-да, это Не опечатка) отвратительных шрамов, из-за которых я теперь Уже Никогда не осмелюсь среди бела дня отправиться на пляж или одеть одежду без Длинных рукавов. Да, каждый раз приступая к self-injury, я также прекрасно осознавала, что не умру, – да, всего лишь хотелось наказать себя за то, кем я есть – и намекнуть другим: да, я действительно ненавижу жизнь и себя как её часть... 
Да, происходящее у Вас Внутри действительно Реально, – однако порезы/царапины – это чертовски-плохой способ всё это побороть, преодолеть. Лучше уж приобрести, наверное, боксёрскую грушу или пистолет (отправившись в тир) и вымещать всю зарождающуюся Внутри агрессию и гнев на чём-то бездушном... 



> идиот


 О, светоч мудрости! Как же Вы правы и сколь же безмерно Приметливы; глазам вашим, бесспорно, позавидовал бы и сокол с небес!..  :Big Grin: 
В «припадке» мрачного расположения духа человек перебирает и ищет Любые возможности для своего саморазрушения, – и лишь именно эти мысли (а не действия, к счастью) удерживают и предохраняют его от того, дабы импульсивно и сию секунду натворить каких-либо необратимых глупостей. Размышления «Об Этом» уберегают от самого Этого Дела наяву, – и это уже очень хорошо! Лучше думать о «дезертирстве», – пускай даже и таким вот довольно-таки Экзотическим способом – нежели взять и искалечить себя, действуя наверняка, в приступе слепой ярости и ненависти к себе... 
P.S. Впрочем, даже думать об этом Нехорошо... 



> Спасибо, я знаю )) Одна из первых моих искренне высказанных мыслей, без прикрас и лжи. И вот что я получаю в ответ. Поэтому я и боюсь избавиться от своих масок. Меня все считают умным, трезвомыслящим человеком. Но что я чувствую и о чем думаю, никто на самом деле не знает. Стоит немного приоткрыться и слышны крики : "Идиот".


 Более того, некоторые и не скажут ничего подобного в ответ, – те, кто и сами некогда переживали нечто До Боли похожее... 
В любом случае, – «Быть самим собой» всегда прекрасно – независимо от реакции окружающих людей.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Спасибо, я знаю )) Одна из первых моих искренне высказанных мыслей, без прикрас и лжи. И вот что я получаю в ответ. Поэтому я и боюсь избавиться от своих масок. Меня все считают умным, трезвомыслящим человеком. Но что я чувствую и о чем думаю, никто на самом деле не знает. Стоит немного приоткрыться и слышны крики : "Идиот". Но я не обижаюсь. Думаете я этого не понимаю ! Ни прошло ни одного дня, что б я не назвал себя идиотом, ничтожеством, неудачником. И ничего нового, вы для меня не открыли, к сожалению.


 Гоните Вы такие мысли, право! Вы - нормальный, обыкновенный человек, а немного чудаковатости есть у всех: кто-то на трещины на асфальте не наступает, кто-то встает только с правой ноги, а кто-то съедает счастливые билетики))
По-Вашему, я и другие форумчане тоже слегка идиоты, если на полном серьезе взялись анализировать Ваши мысли и отговаривать от такого поступка?))

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер,
Помойму СПИД это один из самых плохих способов. Вопервых можно пожалеть об этом, когда-нибудь, если вдруг передумаешь и что-то хорошее всеже произойдет, и захочится жить, и вообще жить несколько лет с ощущением скорой неизбежной смерти - ужасно. Тоесть можно сделать еще хуже, чем банальный су. 
К тому же есть вероятность что ты заразишь кого-то еще, а ты хочешь чувствовать себя виноватым в проблемах других людей ?.. 
Кстати я убежден что достаточно большая часть наркоманов сознательно гибла от передозировок. Тоесть это не было несчастным случаем или простой случайностью, а именно су.

----------


## Анжелика

Я не знаю будет ли вам интересно читать все что я пишу,может кто то скажет что моя жизнь нормальная,но 
Меня зовут Анжелика,мне 14 лет и в течение всей этой жизни у меня не было парня ни рапросто я устала так жить.........Итак,начну все сначала.зу,за мной даже никто не ухаживал я никому и не нравилась даже,хотя мне нравились многие но они не знали об этом.В детстве я была симпатичная нууу может до 4 класса и все...а потом я стала чудовищем уродским...Начались жуткие комплексы,я стала более забитая и стеснительная.такой я остаюсь и по сей день...В школе начались жуткие проблемы со мной перестали общатся абсолютно все...я днями и ночами сидела дома!,...С мамочкой моей любимой,но из за проблем в школе я начала и ей грубить,яя считала что я всегда права!.....В общем,меня отправили в деревню к бабушке учится,там все пошло нормально,но потом я снова забилась в себе,каждые выходные ездила обратно к маме...Здесь у бабушки меня называли толстой,нуу да я была крупнее всех там мой рост был 159 а вес 52 я сильно поправилась из за стресса.........13 января в пятницу я собралась вновь к маме на выходные,но пришла смс дочь сегодня не приезжай..я не поехала....утром нам с бабушкой позвонили и сообщили М.В умерла вчера ночью,ее нашли замерзшую на улице.....Я плакала,истерика...Мне было очень плохо без мамы,но я подумала что это был знак что мне пора уже становится самостоятельной и т д...С этих дней я стала еще более забитой в себе...ни с кем не общалась вообще............Потом решила начать новую жизнь летом села на диету похудела при росте 159 я уже весила 46 кг,это было неплохо но долго я так не продержалась в школе опять начался стресс и я ела ела ела елааа просто ужжас...((((((((((((((Я была похожа на ленивого пацана вечнов штанах секции не посещала из за стеснения...Вскоре меня забрал папа из деревни в город...Было страшно,,,пришла я в класс четь в обморок не упала когда увидела 30 человек в классе так как в деревне у нас училось в классе 7 человек....Первый день прошел не так ужасно как думала я,я даже общалась с некоторыми...Но уже на третий день все забили на меня и внось я ОДНА..................С папой у меня сложились ужасные отношения я его ненавижу,(даже не хочу об этом говорить)......Я хотела пойти на какую то секцию или вообще занять себя чем то,но он пожалел денег,я сказала ему что я устроилась рабоать промоутером но он меня не пустил никуда..((что же мне делать???????????дома вечно сидеть??????????????Ненавижжжуууууу мраззььььь...................Еще мне нравится мальчик в классе,но я ему скорее всего нет,.,,,Можно было конечно еще долго рассказывать.....но не хочу забивать вам голову моими проблемами((((Подскажите лучше как покончить с собой..?

----------


## Simon

Да в принципе как сама решишь...У меня когда порывы были,то я всегда вспоминал мать и типа как она без меня будет...Пропагандировать ничего не буду...По себе скажу стремался еще той неизвестности которая потом настанет.Если тут ничего не держит,то...Хотя можешь попробовать заглушить свою боль другими методами, я думаю ты поняла о чем я,первое душевное лекарство---водка)))есть и другие штуки,но на них деньги нужны.
Решать тебе.

----------


## freeze

сейчас и водка становится не дешевой так что альтернативные методы становятся заманчивыми... хотя я многое попробовал и пытался бухать, но кроме того что видел смерть и она отказалась меня забирать ничего не узрел)

----------


## Simon

> сейчас и водка становится не дешевой так что альтернативные методы становятся заманчивыми... хотя я многое попробовал и пытался бухать, но кроме того что видел смерть и она отказалась меня забирать ничего не узрел)


 
Можно варить манагу с дички.Затраты только на молоко и проезд. А  эффект около суток если хорошо выпить.Не то что водка.Да и все же это лучше чем вообще не жить...

----------


## freeze

да и посильнее пробовал, в основном кроме паранои ничего.

----------


## Kub

Добрый день!

Я редактор журнала КуБ и мы хотели бы написать о тех, у кого была попытка самоубийства, и, к счастью, оказалась неудачной. Мы можем рассказать вашу историю. Все анонимно. Или если у вас только закрадываются мысли об этом, то мы хотим рассказать и об этом! Свяжитесь со мной по адресу [email protected] с пометкой "История о суициде". Спасибо!

----------


## Ваня :)

> раз уж таки отчаился в жизни - почему бы не попробовать максимум перед смертью? исполнить свои сокровенные желания? ведь наверняка у большинства они есть или хотя бы остались! например, продать квартиру и поехать в кругосветное путешествие! или опробовать все радости человеческих пороков! или пойти на самый безудержный шаг и совершить безумство. не думаю, что все, кто настолько безнадёжно устали от жизни, опробавали то, что им хотелось.


 Без квартиры и работы никто не даст визу... Можно путешествовать только по странам с которыми у нас безвизовый режим (у Украины - это некоторые страны Африки и Азии).

Хм... А какие еще есть "радости человеческих пороков", кроме наркотиков и "улиц красных фонарей"?

----------


## Melissa

> Без квартиры и работы никто не даст визу... Можно путешествовать только по странам с которыми у нас безвизовый режим (у Украины - это некоторые страны Африки и Азии).
> 
> Хм... А какие еще есть "радости человеческих пороков", кроме наркотиков и "улиц красных фонарей"?


 Ну прямо! -как многократная владелица шенгена заявляю. Я не работаю и мне визу дают без вопросов. адрес места жительства на словах. Работа для визы - менеджер по развитию, фирма бла-бла.  Не проверяют

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ну прямо! -как многократная владелица шенгена заявляю. Я не работаю и мне визу дают без вопросов. адрес места жительства на словах. Работа для визы - менеджер по развитию, фирма бла-бла.  Не проверяют


 Так это же хорошая новость! Спасибо за информацию.  :Smile:

----------

